
FBI Hacker Says Apple Are 'Jerks' and 'Evil Geniuses' for Encrypting iPhones - ncw96
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59wkkk/fbi-hacker-says-apple-are-jerks-and-evil-geniuses-for-encrypting-iphones
======
mikestew
_That means, he explained, that “password attempts speed went from 45
passwords a second to one every 18 seconds_

You mean the option on every Unix system I’ve worked on in the last 25 years?
Either supporting a narrative, or this person is awfully wet behind the ears.

 _”At what point is it just trying to one up things and at what point is it to
thwart law enforcement? " he added. "Apple is pretty good at evil genius
stuff.”_

Oh, rest easy, whippersnapper, we are a ways off from that. It’s what experts
call a “design decision”. Keep taunting Apple, though, and they just might
start take it personally. And don’t flatter yourselves, Apple does this to
keep _everyone_ out except the authorized user, not just law enforcement. But
I suspect our FBI “expert” knows his.

But oddly when the FBI says “Apple” three times in a whiny voice, an iPhone
shows up in my shopping cart instead of an Android phone. My conspiracy theory
says the FBI is on the take from Apple, it’s the best advertising they have
right now.

------
cheeze
“It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
on his not understanding it.”

― Upton Sinclair

If I worked for Apple and had any part of this, I'd take his words as a
compliment.

~~~
cantrip
I think you could use this quote to justify both sides of the debate.

Unlike Google, which generates money from ads, Apple is a hardware company, so
data security is both economically viable and integral to their brand.

------
MatthiasP
FBI complaints are the best publicity for iPhone security Apple could wish
for.

~~~
rak00n
If I were I'd make an ad out of it.

~~~
Fjolsvith
It needs an evil cackle or two in it.

------
blackflame7000
This guy needs to re-read the 4th amendment. Its supposed to be hard.

------
rdtsc
> “If you have another evil genius, Cellebrite,then maybe we can get into that
> front," he said, facetiously coughing as he said “Cellebrite.”

Interesting, wonder if Apple will see it as a challenge and make it so that
whatever Cellebrite is doing impossible or much, much harder.

------
SN76477
What I do not understand is what do they think is on a phone? If they have the
phone in possession, then it is assumed that it belonged to someone that has
been charged.

If their web of evidence relies on a single device their evidence is weak.

------
mehly
This comes us every few months.

~~~
mr_toad
The last previous story was less than a week ago:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/fbi-c...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-
chief-calls-encryption-a-major-public-safety-
issue/2018/01/09/29a04166-f555-11e7-b34a-b85626af34ef_story.html)

